# Leading by example



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Hats of to the breeders of such dogs! Excellent opportunity for our breeders to study and learn.
http://youtu.be/Pl05KQQzGjg


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

It is not only breeders, but to have a talented and supportive sports team to train with. That group is incredible and supportive. 

Not only breeders to learn from this. This is a sport and a club that views it as a sport. Dogs that train there are handlers' own.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I'm agreeing about the breeding aspect. What that protection work shows most of all, is 'who' that dog is. It is not as much about 'training' as it is about the dog.... and a trainer who is smart enough to know how to put all of it on display.
Power, fight drive, clear and confident. Nice dog..... "sport lines" too!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Anne: :thumbup:

I have watched this dog since he was young. I have always liked him.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm a complete and utter novice, but I absolutely love how the dog is super excited to do the work, but also completely clear-headed in the process. He knows what to do, and is lightning fast, but you can see in his face that he's remaining focused the whole time. I love it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

So are you guys saying this dog would perform this well in the hands of a novice?

BTW...IM...VERY...HO he has a nice balanced conformation (yes?)

http://en.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/949942/K%C3%BCmmel-von-der-Donnerbr%C3%BCcke#


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Where did he lose a point? 
Great team!!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Ronny will be representing Belgium at WUSV this year.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> So are you guys saying this dog would perform this well in the hands of a novice?
> 
> BTW...IM...VERY...HO he has a nice balanced conformation (yes?)
> 
> http://en.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/949942/K%C3%BCmmel-von-der-Donnerbr%C3%BCcke#


No, but Ronny didn't train the dog to be what he is. The skill is seeing the dog's potential and then developing and nurturing or reinforcing the behaviors that are natural in the dog.

Yes, he is very good looking.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Jane, watching, I would say the one point was lost before the long bite. He could have been more settled. I would have to watch it again, though, to see if I am missing anything (hard to see on my tiny phone). Of course the judge may have seen something that we cannot too


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for the information!



lhczth said:


> No, but Ronny didn't train the dog to be what he is. The skill is seeing the dog's potential and then developing and neutering or reinforcing the behaviors that are natural in the dog.
> 
> Yes, he is very good looking.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

ROFL. I fixed the typo in my original post. I obviously meant nurturing and not neutering.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

hehehe! 


I was wondering about that, thought you meant 'neutering' drives, is in balancing drives out or some other SchH related term I had to go look up! 




lhczth said:


> ROFL. I fixed the typo in my original post. I obviously meant nurturing and not neutering.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> Where did he lose a point?
> Great team!!


I showed the video to a USA judge and he said "Could not tell where the point deduction was. The video was altered heeling to the down position and again for the long bite. It looks great."


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the dog leaves the basic position for an instant as the helper walks away after the pick up and prior to the attack on the handler from the back transport...he turns to watch the helper...that was the only place I thought a point could have been taken...or maybe a half point there and a half point before the long bite.

Great trainer, great group always turns out top competition dogs....looking forward to seeing them in Philly!!

Lee


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Where did he lose a point?
> Great team!!


I think the set of the tail is too high (tongue-in-cheek )


----------

